# 'ello



## dormarth (Apr 2, 2006)

Morning Folks,

Since I registered here on Friday morning I thought that I would introduce myself as a recent Mac convert (of a sort).

My name is Stan, I run my own IT Consultancy company (mainly windblows ) and I have just purchased myself a second hand 12" G4 iBook from eBay for working with on the move. 

I am really enjoying the interface and have started to roll the iBooks out to all of my staff.

*takes seat and drinks coffee*


----------



## powermac (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Mac and the site. This is a great community, feel free to ask questions. Mostly, enjoy !!!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi & welcome.

Interesting name could it be inspired the name of a famous Roman delicacy, as pronounced with a London accent and a lisp?


----------



## dormarth (Apr 3, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Hi & welcome.
> 
> Interesting name could it be inspired the name of a famous Roman delicacy, as pronounced with a London accent and a lisp?



Its the pet dog of a Celtic Goddess that stops people entering the afterlife if they are still alive.

Wanted to have something a bit different


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2006)

Not up on my Celtic mythology, I'm afraid. At least you're not a lisping Cockney!


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

nope just a lisping (when drinking lots of Vodka) scotsman


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

Och hoots mon! Lang may yer lum reek! And other such Gallicisms&#8230;

Huddersfield, huh? Bearing in mind the geographical diversity of some of the MacOSX.com crowd, we're almost neighbours. bbloke is also from your part of the woods.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Och hoots mon! Lang may yer lum reek! And other such Gallicisms
> 
> Huddersfield, huh? Bearing in mind the geographical diversity of some of the MacOSX.com crowd, we're almost neighbours. bbloke is also from your part of the woods.



Yeah, I noticed that Yorkshire seems to have a fair few Mac peeps kickign around


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

We're an enlightened bunch _oop north_!


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

Yus, or as my friend from Lodnod calls it "The Frozen North"


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

Bleedin' southern namby pamby poofters!


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

That about sums him up


----------



## DrEvil (Apr 6, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Bleedin' southern namby pamby poofters!



You called !? 

Hi Dormarth


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

DrEvil said:
			
		

> You called !?
> 
> Hi Dormarth



ahh DrEvil I've been expecting you *strokes kitty on lap* ::evil::


----------



## DrEvil (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL  .. nice p.... I'll leave it there


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

hehe, how is Surrey today? All ready for your cheap chicken kebabs?


----------



## DrEvil (Apr 6, 2006)

dormarth said:
			
		

> hehe, how is Surrey today? All ready for your cheap chicken kebabs?



Sunny   But no birds, and no hose pipes..........


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 6, 2006)

Lock up yer chickens!

Joking aside, as a parrot-owner, I'm p1ssed off that H5N1 has reached the UK.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Lock up yer chickens!
> 
> Joking aside, as a parrot-owner, I'm p1ssed off that H5N1 has reached the UK.



But I am assuming that as the responsible person that you seem to be in these threads your not going to be panicing and following the common sense approach of keeping windows closed etc.


----------



## DrEvil (Apr 6, 2006)

And - make sure you and your parrot don't kiss any swans.....  (sorry)

Just a thought, but surely flu in any species has been around for 100's of years... but is it only recently we've been able to diagnose it?

Anyway - way off topic... printf("Hello World\n");


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 6, 2006)

i count two yuorkshire themed greeting threads in a week. stop it now.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 7, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i count two yuorkshire themed greeting threads in a week. stop it now.



Sorry, I will start to post from Scotland then is that better


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2006)

dormarth said:
			
		

> Sorry, I will start to post from Scotland then is that better


Hoots, Mon!

Yer can't 'elp yer 'eritage!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i count two yuorkshire themed greeting threads in a week. stop it now.


*Eeee by 'eck they're soft Down South. They wouldn't know proper weather if it 'it 'em 'tween t'chuffin' eyes!*
_(Takes a swig from can of John Smith's, adjusts flat cap and wipes chip grease from chin, whilst sat in his wellies in a pile of pigeon sh1t and whippet clippin's!)_


_*To a Yorkshire Hill Walker*

It rained and it rained and rained and rained
The average fall was well maintained
And when the tracks were simply bogs
It started raining cats and dogs

After a drought of half an hour
We had most refreshing shower
And then the most curious thing of all
A gentle rain began to fall

Next day was also fairly dry
Save for the deluge from the sky
Which wetted the party to the skin
And after that, the rain set in.
_

_With apologies to the poet who wrote this, 'cos it wasn't me!_


----------



## DrEvil (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL - yeah yer northen jessies


----------



## dormarth (Apr 8, 2006)

lol  

Im gonna have to print that out.


----------

